# Canon EVIL/Small DSLR on the Way [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Masaya Maeda spills the beans

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Canon’s head of their Image Communications Products has told Reuters that Canon is working on an EVIL/Small DSLR camera.</span></strong></p>
<blockquote><p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">Maeda also said the company was working on a smaller version of its upmarket single-lens reflex (SLR) cameras in a bid to compete with the new breed of mid-range so-called “mirrorless” cameras launched by Sony Corp, Olympus Corp, and Panasonic Corp.</span></strong></p></blockquote>
<p>Maeda went a few steps further.</p>
<blockquote><p>“It’s not a question of whether or not you have a mirror. There is a consumer need for good-quality cameras to be made smaller,” Maeda said. “We will meet this need.”</p></blockquote>
<p>He did mention that a mirror may still be part of the equation. So perhaps not an EVIL but a really small digital SLR that could take EF & EF-S lenses?</p>
<blockquote>
<div id="_mcePaste">“It’s not a question of whether or not you have a mirror. There is a consumer need for good-quality cameras to be made smaller,” Maeda said. “We will meet this need.”</div>
<div id="_mcePaste">He denied this would be difficult without removing the internal mirror, adding that Canon had produced very small SLR cameras in the past.</div>
</blockquote>
<p>No time table was mentioned.</p>
<p><strong>Read More: </strong><a href="http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTOE66J04U20100720"><strong>http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTOE66J04U20100720</strong></a></p>
<p><em>thanks Keith</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## timswim78 (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope it's:

- Compatible with EF-S and EF lenses
- Not just a downsized DSLR, as their Rebels are already hard enough to hold.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

It'd like a camera the size of the Canon 7 with a high resolution EVF.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jul 20, 2010)

My first SLR (which I still have) was the Canon EOS IX, which was a small form-factor APS body that took EF lenses. The original 22-55 and 24-85 were designed for this camera. It was, in performance and construction, equivalent to the Elan or X0 series of 35MM film cameras. There was also an EOS IX Lite (in the US) or EOS IX 7 elsewhere, which was a Rebel X00 class body.

In other words, if the electronics are now small enough, you *can* now get a DSLR in roughly the form factor of the G series. Add a couple pancake EF-S lenses, and Canon is right in the hunt in this space without creating a new mount.


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2010)

As long as it's small I'll be happy. An adapter for EF lenses would be cool, but half the promise of EVIL relies on small lightweight lenses. So a few pancakes (assuming a 1.6 crop factor) like a 17, 35, and 50 would be drool worthy. 

They better hurry though. I'm ready to pounce on the GF-1 successor.


----------



## Jaysoooon (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 on having it similar to the 7D (size wise) That would be sick if it took EF and EF-S lenses since we all have more than enough of them already!


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> It'd like a camera the size of the Canon 7 with a high resolution EVF.



I'd like it more if it were compatible with Leica like the 7 was.


----------



## LukeLx (Jul 20, 2010)

I would add myself to those who ask for an EVIL(or hybrid) camera, and not for a small DSLR (1000D already exists).
Surely an EF adapter is needed but also new lightweights lenses, I would not use so much a NEX body coupled with a 24-70 or a 70-200 
The hacked GH1 returns really awesome videos, in every aspects, and its contrast detection AF is the fastest around, so... time to move for Canon.


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2010)

LukeLx said:


> I would add myself to those who ask for an EVIL(or hybrid) camera, and not for a small DSLR (1000D already exists).
> Surely an EF adapter is needed but also new lightweights lenses, I would not use so much a NEX body coupled with a 24-70 or a 70-200
> The hacked GH1 returns really awesome videos, in every aspects, and its contrast detection AF is the fastest around, so... time to move for Canon.



I wouldn't want to use Canon L glass much either, but it would be fun to have the compatibility option available. For movies on a tripod for example it could rock.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the specs comparing the old IX to the current PowerShot G11 and Lumix G2:

EOS IX: 132 x 80 x 59 mm, 485 g (with battery)
PS G11: 112.1 x 76.2 x 48.3mm, 355g (without battery) 
Lumix G2: 124 mm x 84 mm x 74 mm, 428 g (with battery)

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/film/data/1996-2000/1996_eos-ix-e.html?p=1


----------



## imagehunters (Jul 20, 2010)

It would be great to have a good canon in my pocket all day... i was looking at the PEN for a bit. But if this is true i will wait for a while


----------



## Michael Cheddar (Jul 20, 2010)

Make it FF and Im in ;D


----------



## Grendel (Jul 20, 2010)

x2 to FF ! ;D


----------



## MintMark (Jul 20, 2010)

LukeLx said:


> I would add myself to those who ask for an EVIL(or hybrid) camera, and not for a small DSLR (1000D already exists).
> Surely an EF adapter is needed but also new lightweights lenses, I would not use so much a NEX body coupled with a 24-70 or a 70-200
> The hacked GH1 returns really awesome videos, in every aspects, and its contrast detection AF is the fastest around, so... time to move for Canon.



Since you mentioned the 1000D, a 1000D successor with 50D level AF and operation speed would be great.

What if a mirror was only used for fast AF and they put an EVF elsewhere in the body (so no top hump). Would that be good?


----------



## Woody (Jul 20, 2010)

Grendel said:


> x2 to FF ! ;D



Make it 3


----------



## Woody (Jul 20, 2010)

timswim78 said:


> I hope it's:
> - Compatible with EF-S and EF lenses
> - Not just a downsized DSLR, as their Rebels are already hard enough to hold.



Isn't that the 50D and 7D? ;D


----------



## ROBOTTI2009 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would LOVE a camera with a form factor something similar to the PEN and other small micro 4/3 cameras that would accept EF-lenses.

When I first started with 450D I didn't consider carrying it around to be much of a problem but now with 5D MkII I'm inclined to leave it home on occasions.

At a time like that, I would love to grab a small body, throw on a prime and rock on.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jul 21, 2010)

WoodyWindy said:


> My first SLR (which I still have) was the Canon EOS IX, which was a small form-factor APS body that took EF lenses...
> 
> In other words, if the electronics are now small enough, you *can* now get a DSLR in roughly the form factor of the G series. Add a couple pancake EF-S lenses, and Canon is right in the hunt in this space without creating a new mount.



I'd rather have a Digital IX than an MIL camera. Hope that this is the rumored camera.

BTW Nikon also built an APS film camera that used F mount lenses.


----------



## John (Jul 21, 2010)

I would love one, I just hope Canon will make a small pancake lens like Olympus did.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 21, 2010)

It has to be smaller than the Rebel or what's the point.
Make it the size of of somewhere between the Olympus E430 & GF1 but with a FF sensor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 21, 2010)

Size reduction compared to what? 
I don't think going to be good if it is smaller than T2. Once you hold D90 or 50D in your hands they feel just about right. Going a bit thinner couldn't hurt but only to cca Rebel dimensions ~6cm

IMO give us a bit <50D body, FF, and HD EVF and call it a day...
Next upgrade: global shutter.


----------



## Jan (Jul 25, 2010)

Jaysoooon said:


> +1 on having it similar to the 7D (size wise) That would be sick if it took EF and EF-S lenses since we all have more than enough of them already!


Why having a EVIL with similar size compared to 7D? Buy a 7D than! What would be the advantage? I think the main advantage of EVIL is being able to build more compact cameras...


----------



## Jan (Jul 25, 2010)

CamaJan said:


> Size reduction compared to what?
> I don't think going to be good if it is smaller than T2. Once you hold D90 or 50D in your hands they feel just about right. Going a bit thinner couldn't hurt but only to cca Rebel dimensions ~6cm
> 
> IMO give us a bit <50D body, FF, and HD EVF and call it a day...
> Next upgrade: global shutter.


The Rebels could be more ergonomic, but they don't have to be bigger necessarily... Just give the grip a different form (a little bit thicker...)

I'm still wondering how Canon wants to seperate from EP-1, GF1 and so on... only with the capability of using EF/EF-S lenses?


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree the dont have to be bigger just more ergonomic. Besides we are talking 1-2 cm difference for any body out there, that means they are as small as practicality would allow anyway.

IMO we'll see EPL-1, GH1 type of EVIL first. 

And yes going EVIL in DSLR form would not have any size advantage, but as said that is not really wanted, from ergonomic point of view.
And there is one more issue, IMO. Dont mess with DSLr users. If you want to keep them happy and shooting your gear, you must offer them Quality (EVF) with great tech and features, good build and compatibility with EF mount.
They won't press canon for size, much. (well maybe a smaller FF body with HD EVF wouldnt hurt) 8)


----------



## Jan (Jul 25, 2010)

CamaJan said:


> They won't press canon for size, much. (well maybe a smaller FF body with HD EVF wouldnt hurt) 8)


I'm sure a smaller FF body (Rebel-sized?!) with a "conventional" mirror-viewfinder wouldn't hurt either. 
I definitely would buy one. I don't know if it's possible but there are a lot old SLRs out there, at the size of Rebels or even smaller, so the viewfinder shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 25, 2010)

I would to! 
make it ~600g and, maybe 1cm wider than 550D, for slightly better grip and added direct function buttons.
EFV would definitely be a problem, it becomes just one more thin lcd and some circuitry.
EF mount compatibility is a must, though. I wouldn't want to buy and than wait ages for new lens. Or use adapters...

HD EVF? I havent seen anyone make LCD screens that small wit resolution more than 600x600.
Even high grade #D virtual reality glasses have the exact same LCDs inside them. My guess is as soon as some one makes them in higher resolution we'll see them first in those kind of devices!


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it is a great idea this way it keeps an optical viewfinder. Even when using a compact camera I prefer to use the optical view finder espically out side.


----------



## jelte04 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mirrorless Canon on August 26?*

There will be a big announcement on August 26. Maybe a mirrorless Canon? http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/rumors-something-exceptional-is-coming-on-august-26-japan-time/ 
Note that they say: ''Also very likely it is not a new Panasonic, Sony, Olympus or Samsung camera.''


----------



## ronderick (Aug 25, 2010)

Coming to think of it, I won't mind something the size of old SLRs that take FD/FL lenses. Though a bit large to fit in pockets, they have a nice, solid feel and great shutter sound.


----------

